# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Cartoon of the Day

## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist

Biden has made all of these statements on camera, but I'm sure some KKK members have made these statements as well.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Biden has made all of these statements on camera, but I'm sure some KKK members have made these statements as well.


Like his good friend Robert Byrd.

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist

> 


Such a shame.  Swift spent the majority of her career never talking about politics and I had respect for her because of that.  Though my gut feeling always told me she was a leftist.

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## enhanced_deficit

> 



Ben Garrison is pretty sharp with his pen ( athltough have been conflicting reports about fb string pullers..).  His 'march of tyranny' cartoon about both major political parties is a classic.

On a side note, Ben seems like a dedicated trooper considering that he was recently banned from Trump White House over anti-Obama-top-donor  hate speech cartoon.

----------


## TheCount

> ...


I love how Garrison genuinely bought into the idea that the space invader tattoo on that guy's arm is some kind of antifa symbol.

----------


## dannno

> I love how Garrison genuinely bought into the idea that the space invader tattoo on that guy's arm is some kind of antifa symbol.

----------


## donnay



----------


## phill4paul

> I love how Garrison genuinely bought into the idea that the space invader tattoo on that guy's arm is some kind of antifa symbol.


I love how you continually prove yourself to be an idiot.

----------


## Danke

> I love how you continually prove yourself to be an idiot.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I love how Garrison genuinely bought into the idea that the space invader tattoo on that guy's arm is some kind of antifa symbol.


That's *honestly* what you took away from that?

----------


## TheCount

> ...


Hahaha, man, of _course_ you believe that.


Are you saying that a small Antifa group in Austria can make some stickers and that suddenly changes the meaning of a universally recognizable symbol from one thing to another thing?

----------


## TheCount

> That's *honestly* what you took away from that?


Yes.  The whole premise of the cartoon is that the guy was antifa affiliated, and the only evidence for that is a space invaders tattoo.  No tattoo, no cartoon.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yes.  The whole premise of the cartoon is that the guy was antifa affiliated, and the only evidence for that is a space invaders tattoo.  No tattoo, no cartoon.


The tattoo positively identified the shooter, who has a history of supporting and being active in leftist causes, including OWS and BLM.

I'd never heard of the Space Invaders = AntiFa trope. The above explanation, that's what I took it to mean.

But it appears that there *is* some kind of tenuous link between the two, so I withdraw my comment until more is known.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I love how Garrison genuinely bought into the  idea that the space invader tattoo on that guy's arm is some kind of  antifa symbol.





> Are you saying that a small Antifa group in  Austria can make some stickers and that suddenly changes the meaning of a  universally recognizable symbol from one thing to another  thing?


_ *shrug*_ Well, you're accusing a cartoonist of trying to do the same thing ... so why not? 




> Yes.  The whole premise of the cartoon is that  the guy was antifa affiliated, and the only evidence for that is a space  invaders tattoo.  No tattoo, no cartoon.


Sure, right, okay - because the glaringly obvious "ANTIFA" label on the gun is not sufficient to imply that the guy holding it is "antifa affiliated" ... 




> The tattoo positively identified the shooter, who has a history of supporting and being active in leftist causes, including OWS and BLM.
> 
> I'd never heard of the Space Invaders = AntiFa trope. The above explanation, that's what I took it to mean.


Same here. The purpose of the "space invader" tattoo was clearly to tie the cartoon, not to Antifa, but to the incident in Denver.

The big red "ANTIFA" label (not the tattoo) is Garrison's attempt to (correctly or incorrectly) associate the incident with Antifa.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Hahaha, man, of _course_ you believe that.
> 
> 
> Are you saying that a small Antifa group in Austria can make some stickers and that suddenly changes the meaning of a universally recognizable symbol from one thing to another thing?



Slippery slope of symbols political significance... reminded me of this symbols debate on this forum:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6254125

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


Why are you showing symbols of racism and white supremacy?

----------


## TheCount

> Sure, right, okay - because the glaringly obvious "ANTIFA" label on the gun is not sufficient to imply that the guy holding it is "antifa affiliated" ...


Yes, that's my point... the only evidence that the cartoonist has that the guy is "antifa affiliated" is the tattoo.

If the shooter is not antifa, then his argument ceases to exist.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Yes, that's my point... the only evidence that  the cartoonist has that the guy is "antifa affiliated" is the tattoo.
> 
> If the shooter is not antifa, then his argument ceases to exist.


Garrison didn't make an "argument," he made a cartoon - a cartoon contrasting Biden's statement about Antifa with the shooting in Denver.

The tattoo wasn't being presented as "evidence" of anything. Garrison's implication of Antifa was made via the label on the gun, not via the tattoo.



> [...] The purpose of the "space invader" tattoo  was clearly to tie the cartoon, not to Antifa, but to the incident in  Denver.
> 
> The big red "ANTIFA" label (not the tattoo) is Garrison's attempt to  (correctly or incorrectly) associate the incident with Antifa.



Except for the tattoo, there is nothing in the cartoon that indicates what (if any) actual person or event is being represented.

The purpose of the tattoo is to ground the representation in the Denver shooting by Dolloff.

The point of the cartoon is that Dolloff (as identified by the tattoo) is Antifa (as alleged by the big red "ANTIFA" label on the gun) - and that Antifa is thus not "just an idea."

The tattoo is irrelevant to whether it is warranted to allege that Dolloff is Antifa.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yes, that's my point... the only evidence that the cartoonist has that the guy is "antifa affiliated" is the tattoo.


That is not true, the guy has history of supporting extreme leftist causes.

There is more than just a goofy tattoo to determine that.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## dannno

> That is not true, the guy has history of supporting extreme leftist causes.
> 
> There is more than just a goofy tattoo to determine that.


The irony being that this ruins TheCount's entire narrative about the tattoo...

----------


## donnay



----------


## pcosmar

> I love how .


I love How,,,You got your A$$ handed to you with the very next post. #14

----------


## pcosmar

> If the shooter is not antifa, then his argument ceases to exist.


The Shooter is and has been Affiliated..

What he has never been is a Security Guard.. anywhere, ever... despite being called one..

He has had a history of Leftist affiliation,, in concert with the antifa brand.

----------


## donnay



----------


## Beenhere

> The Shooter is and has been Affiliated..
> 
> What he has never been is a Security Guard.. anywhere, ever... despite being called one..
> 
> He has had a history of Leftist affiliation,, in concert with the antifa brand.


Wasn't he hired by a Pinkerton, security company? Is that like hiring a nurse that has never been to school and has no license to practice?

----------


## pcosmar

> Wasn't he hired by a Pinkerton, security company? Is that like hiring a nurse that has never been to school and has no license to practice?


No.. He was Never Hired by Pinkerton..  They claim he was a Sub-Contractor...  
Never had any history of any training nor work in that field.. and NO License in Denver.. which is required.

The News agency hired an unlicensed Gunman,, with known bias,, to be at a Violent confrontation that they were about to instigate.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Mach



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist

> 


The exact response most people have when Biden admitted he will end the oil industry.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Danke

@Suzanimal

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## JoshLowry

https://grrrgraphics.com/the-executi...r-free-speech/

----------


## tod evans



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Contumacious

>

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist

* *

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Working Poor



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## KEEF

> 


*"Aaah! 'Kay-EE-Nay!' It Must Be Italian!"*

----------


## donnay

> *"Aaah! 'Kay-EE-Nay!' It Must Be Italian!"*


"Fra-gil-e"  Pronounced: "Fra-geel-ee"

----------


## phill4paul

Woah!

----------


## TheCount

> Woah!


Has Ben Garrison found the courage to actually criticize the God Emperor?

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Federalist

> Woah!


Powerful.

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Contumacious

> 


Indeed.

The Demo Rats decision to steal the election will cause a huge Constitutional Crisis but





.

----------


## r3volution 3.0



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## DamianTV



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## DamianTV



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist

> 


Shouldn't that be Xi Jinping instead of Obama?

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Danke



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## KEEF

> 


Don’t forget my Governor too.  Curious when the nursing home deaths will start sneaking up on the old Whitmer.

----------


## Matt4Liberty

> Don’t forget my Governor too.  Curious when the nursing home deaths will start sneaking up on the old Whitmer.


Whitmer is way worse. While a stupid idea, the people Cuomo sent back to the nursing homes lived there. It was stupid to do nothing to isolate those infected with the rest of the nursing home population, but it pales in comparison to what Whitmer did. Whitmer sent young infected SARS-2 patients and sent them to nursing homes for no logical reason. What she basically did was genocide. Then, she has the nerve to act like she has some moral high ground and sends armed goons to shut down businesses that defy her proclamations.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> 


Sadly nothing will happen to Cuomo and he will remain Governor of NY and will probably win reelection in a large landslide.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Don’t forget my Governor too.  Curious when the nursing home deaths will start sneaking up on the old Whitmer.


Whitmer won't be the Governor by the time that happens.  Once Biden dies/steps down/removed from office by the 25th Amendment and Kamala becomes president, she'll make Whitmer VP so she doesn't have to deal with that.  Got to have the first female president and first female vice president duo.

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Contumacious

> 


NAILED IT

----------


## Anti Globalist

> 


All that's missing from this is the anal swab.

----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist

> 


Women's Month is right around the corner.  Might be a perfect time for Kamala to finally become president.

----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist

> 


If these two clowns were to actually get removed from office, it will be a better year.

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## CaptUSA

> 


Nevermind that!  Did you hear he spoke badly to a few women?!  Killing thousands and covering it up is one thing, but hurting feelings is unforgivable.

----------


## donnay

> Nevermind that!  Did you hear he spoke badly to a few women?!  Killing thousands and covering it up is one thing, but hurting feelings is unforgivable.


Just a bait and switch technique they have been using for years.  However, there are lots of people who lost loved ones due to this governors executive orders, their anger isn't going away as much as those trying to divert people's attention to sexual harassment over murder.

----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist

> 


If that thing wants to help me out, they can start by $#@!ing off and leaving me alone.

----------


## donnay

> If that thing wants to help me out, they can start by $#@!ing off and leaving me alone.


American is being run like a Carnival, except there are no rides, just freak shows.

----------


## donnay

> THE SUPREME COURT PROVES IT IS JUST AS CORRUPT AS THE FBI AND CONGRESS
> All of our institutions are rotten to the core with corruption and cowardice. It’s time to face that fact.
> 
> Sidney knows…
> 
> On Monday the US Supreme Court rejected without comment or explanation, the 2020 election challenges by Attorney Sidney Powell in Arizona and Wisconsin.
> 
> Sidney Powell issued a statement:
> 
> ...


https://grrrgraphics.com/cowardly-co...Yb34Re%2FNg%3D

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist

> 


Nobody is my master, not even you Sleepy Joe.

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## TheCount

I genuinely have no idea what that cartoon is supposed to represent.

----------


## jmdrake

> I genuinely have no idea what that cartoon is supposed to represent.


Which one?

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist

> 


Cuomo don't seem too busy now since the media has completely moved on from him.

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist

> 


Biden should take that club and knock himself over the head instead.

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## TheCount



----------


## TheCount



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Contumacious

.

----------


## Contumacious

> .


He doesn't know WHY he does it - he just does out of habit

And she is what fourteen?

.

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Intrepid

Ben Garrison's cartoons are not very clever.... Has anyone else noticed?

He usually just seems to be stating the obvious.

----------


## acptulsa

> Ben Garrison's cartoons are not very clever.... Has anyone else noticed?
> 
> He usually just seems to be stating the obvious.


His target audience has never been known to appreciate subtlety.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> .


Holy $#@!...is that real?

----------


## acptulsa

> Holy $#@!...is that real?


His right foot is so far forward the old fart would keep over backwards.  His left foot would have to be on the flagpole base, but somehow his left leg must be between her legs or her right leg is half the diameter of her left leg.

And she's casting shadows from two lights, but he's not casting one at all.  Which is fodder for plenty more theories.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Ben Garrison's cartoons are not very clever.... Has anyone else noticed?
> 
> He usually just seems to be stating the obvious.


Goes with the territory I suppose.

Most creative and clever people in entertainment are lefties.

Of political comics and cartoons, the top five of the last hundred years as far as I'm concerned, were all left of center:

Walt Kelly's _"Pogo"_

Bill Watterson's _"Calvin and Hobbes"_

Berkeley Breathed's _"Bloom County"_

Garry Trudeau's _"Doonesbury"_

Pat Oliphant

----------


## Invisible Man

> He doesn't know WHY he does it - he just does out of habit
> 
> And she is what fourteen?
> 
> .


Are you saying you think that photo is real?

----------


## Invisible Man

> Holy $#@!...is that real?


Obviously not.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> 



Near 2024 election, perhaps such cartoons should be kept under wraps.
Crazy thing is that cartoons (or rather perceptions) like this may have helped Biden win in 2020 and allowed him to brag last week using w-word:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1GumAkiKNw

If anyone thinks race-card no longer works in US politics, consider how Trump won 2016 by trying to appeal to so called "angry white male" demo :





After winning election, Trump's sharp tilt towards social justice, diversity causes led to some of his WN supporters (alongwith a swath of White demographic) ditching him and that likely helped Biden. Trump pushed "Blexit" and "Lexit" ahead of 2020 and he did break some Black, Latino votes away from Dems but in the end that was not enough to compensate for "Whexit" losses that GOP suffered. Covid played a role too but was not the only factor.

*
US election: Trump accepts Barack Obama was born in US - BBC News*

*White Nationalist leader Richard Spencer who once supported Trump now says he's playing a 'con game'                 

White Nationalist David Duke who supported Trump in 2016 ditched him over Trump's pro-Israel shift**

Neo Nazi Richard Spencer supports  the impeachment and removal of Donald Trump from office*







> Ben Garrison's cartoons are not very clever.... Has anyone else noticed?
> 
> He usually just seems to be stating the obvious.


That is true for vast majority of his cartoons as simplicity has its own appeal.

But once in a while he does get bit overly imaginative and drifts too far away from reality as happened with following cartoon of his:




> *
> Cartoonist Behind ‘Blatantly Antisemitic’ Image disinvited from Trump White House*
> July 10, 2019 
>                      Cartoonist Ben Garrison has been disinvited from the White House Social Media Summit according to _Politico Playbook_. 
> algemeiner.com/2019/07/08/fury-as-cartoonist-behind-blatantly-antisemitic-image-receives-invite-to-white-house-social-media-summi

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Obviously not.


OK I'll take you word that it is not real.

But why is it *obviously* not real, at first glance?

These are real.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> But once in a while he does get bit overly imaginative and drifts too far away from reality as happened with following cartoon of his:


That was *not* the cartoon that got him banned.

The cartoon that got him banned was an online modification of an existing cartoon of his:

----------


## Invisible Man

> OK I'll take you word that it is not real.
> 
> But why is it *obviously* not real, at first glance?


Multiple things that I'm sure you can see just by a glance yourself: the size and position of his body relative to hers, his right leg somehow being in front of hers even though it looks perfectly straight, the weird attempt to blend in the blue background around that same right leg of his, and the way it looks like a sliver was taken off from hers, the size of his right foot not matching the rest of him, the way his left leg shows up in the gap between her legs doesn't make any sense, the way her hair isn't affected by his hands or face that are touching it, and the way the shadows on the wall in back come from her silhouette without Biden there.

----------


## TheCount

> OK I'll take you word that it is not real.
> 
> But why is it *obviously* not real, at first glance?

----------


## ARealConservative

> Holy $#@!...is that real?


no - it is using this picture
https://babylonbee.com/news/biden-de...rite-character

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Originally Posted by enhanced_deficit
> 
> 
> 
> But once in a while he does get bit overly imaginative and drifts too  far away from reality as happened with following cartoon of his:
> 
> *Cartoonist Behind ‘Blatantly Antisemitic’ Image disinvited from Trump White House*
> July 10, 2019 
> 
> ...


Check out the link  posted, it published this anti-semitic cartoon  citing ADL and other groups' fury. The article went on to cite other  past offences of the cartoonist also but perhaps this was deemed  reprsentative of his work / caused most fury.  Unless Trump White House  specifically cited some other cartoon while cancelling  Ben Garrison's  invite and that was reported in press, how could anyone know it was not  this but some other cratoon? 

algemeiner.com/2019/07/08/fury-as-cartoonist-behind-blatantly-antisemitic-image-receives-invite-to-white-house-social-media-summi




> July 8, 2019
> 
>                                                         by Ben Cohen                                              
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One  of Ben Garrison’s cartoons showed reptilian hand marked ‘Rothschilds’  controlling the US national security establishment. Photo: Screenshot.
> 
> ...













> 




Caution, theories behind such cartoons could be 'Russian Disinfo':

Feb 12, 2019



> The USA is gaining total control over biological research  facilities, researchers and stocks of deadly viruses in Ukraine.
> This "will allow" (?) the USA to control epidemiological situation in   the region, get access to every development in the sphere and   "manipulate" (?) population size while increasing American  *pharmaceutical corporations' profit*.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Holy $#@!...is that real?


Psaki looks envious, so i'm inclined to believe its real.

----------


## donnay



----------


## TheCount



----------


## donnay



----------


## TheCount



----------


## donnay



----------


## belian78

> Why are you showing symbols of racism and white supremacy?


This is the triple 6, one of Trumps favorite signals.

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## TheCount



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------

